# Chef de Cuisine



## Jägerlatein (26. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen Chefköche,
ich habe jetzt zig-mal die Beiträge hier bei buffed zu oben genanntem Erfolg durchgelesen, doch schlauer
bin ich auch nicht geworden^^.
Ich stehe im Moment bei 159 Rezepten und habe mehrmals die Listen bei buffed bzw. mit atlasloot durchforstet,
es fehlt der Golddorntee, der ja nur für Schurken ist und das AQ-Rezept.
Lange Rede kurze Frage, hat jemand von euch den Erfolg ohne die beiden Rezepte geschafft?.

LG und schönen Montag


----------



## Davatar (26. Januar 2009)

Den Golddorntee konnte man früher lernen, auch wenn ihn nur die Schurken nutzen konnten. Das Rezept konnte man dennoch erlernen. Ob das immernoch geht weiss ich nicht, müsst ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## shikki (27. Januar 2009)

ich habe genau 160 rezepte, also den erfolg. mir fehlt nur noch Rezept: Dirges abgefahrene Chimaerokkoteletts. den golddorntee kann jeder koch ab einem bestimmtem skill lernen. dazu musst du in die hügel der klingenhauer zu den gefängnissen. dort steht ein npc namens henry stern, der dir das rezept beibringt.


----------



## onkelzfan (27. Januar 2009)

Was Jägerlatein meint ist der Disteltee, den Golddorntee kan jeder lernen. Ich hab aber auch das Problem das ich 159 Rezepte habe und keinen Plan woher ich das letzte bekommen soll. Disteltee kann man beim händler als nichtSchurke leider nicht sehen. Die Horderezepte habe ich alle, auch die 2 von den Quests.


----------



## Jägerlatein (28. Januar 2009)

Jupp, natürlich Disteltee^^, was die Sache an sich aber auch nicht einfacher macht. Denke einzige Möglichkeit, zumindest für mich wäre, den Grubenratteneintopf der ja eine Horden-Questbelohnung ist, im AH zu suchen oder nen kleinen 
Hordler zu machen. Ansonsten Dank für Eure Hinweise.

Jägerlatein


----------



## shikki (28. Januar 2009)

ah, okay, dann war das ein misverständnis. ich hatte mich schon gewundert, dass der tee nur für schurken sein sollte^^ 

@jägerlatein
wenn du 159 rezepte hast und weisst, dass dir noch der grubenratteneintopf fehlt, dann schau, dass du das rezept bekommst. denn dann gibt es für dich nur noch das und das aq rezept. um die 160 zu erreichen haben sie sehr knapp kalkuliert. hatte auch probleme an ein allianzrezept zu kommen, weil ich erstmal jemanden finden musste, der die quest für mich macht (nen char für ein rezept auf 35-40 zu leveln fand ich dann doch etwas krank^^).


----------



## Zement (23. Februar 2009)

Eine gute Möglichkeit ist hier der BLASC-Crafter.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn du ein Profil erstellst und es mit Deinem Account verbindest, hast Du u.a. die Möglichkeit zu sehen, welche Rezepte Dein char kann und welche eben noch nicht.
Ich habe mir die 160 Kochrezepte nach und nach so "erarbeitet" und ja, es geht ohne Golddorntee bzw. Disteltee und auch ohne Dirges abgefahrene Chimaerokkoteletts. Das sind die einzigen, die mir noch fehlen.
Aufgeführt werden hier noch "Gerösteteter Truthahn" und "Schmackhafte Cranberries", welche aber keine offiziellen Rezepte sind.

Ich spiele Horde von daher kann ich sagen, daß es den Grubenratteneintopf tatsächlich nur über eine Quest im Brachland gibt, man muss mindestens Level 22,23 sein oder so, da man die Ratten bei Gegnern findet, die eben dieses Level oder etwas höher haben.
Falls du keine Unsummen übers AH ausgeben willst ist die beste Methode hier: Erstell Dir einen Horde-Todesritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , sofern Du keinen hast, und transferier dir das Rezept mit nem freund oder über 2. Account übers neutrale AH.

Dann sollte dem "chef der cuisine" nichts mehr im Weg stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lootelf (23. Februar 2009)

shikki schrieb:


> (nen char für ein rezept auf 35-40 zu leveln fand ich dann doch etwas krank^^).


Todesritter.
Schon mal davon gehört?
Die sind 55 bei Charaktererstellung und 58 wenn du sie 2h durch das Startgebiet gescheucht hast.
Habe mir meinen Grubenratteneintopf auf diese Art besorgt.
War deutlich angenehmer, als das Rezept für übertriebene 3000G im AH zu kaufen.


----------



## shikki (23. Februar 2009)

@lootelf
musst nicht gleich so tun, als seien andere dumm. es ist nicht so, dass mir das nicht klar ist. allerdings hatte ich zu dem zeitpunkt bereits einen horde dk. sollte ich den, obwohl er schon 71 war, löschen, damit ich mir drüben ein rezept holen kann? wenn ich dort jemanden fragen konnte (auch wenn es ne weile gedauert hat, jemanden zu finden), der es mir besorgt hat, so war das ja wohl bedeutend einfacher.
ausserdem solltest du bedenken, dass nicht jeder auf einem pve realm spielt. für leute auf einem pvp realm ist die erstellung eines dks bei der anderen fraktion sowieso keine option.


----------



## Lootelf (23. Februar 2009)

shikki schrieb:


> für leute auf einem pvp realm ist die erstellung eines dks bei der anderen fraktion sowieso keine option.


Die können sich auch keinen Twink bei der gegnerischen Fraktion erstellen um ihn auf Level xy zu spielen, was hat das also mit deinem Fall "mimimi, keine Lust bei der Allianz zu leveln" zu tun?

Und selbst wenn dein DK schon 71 war. Das ist 1 Abend "Arbeit" und damit immernoch besser als das Rezept für ein Heidengeld im AH zu kaufen.
Btw. du musst nicht mal nen DK nehmen.
Einfach nen Level 1er erstellen, den mit etwas Geduld zu einem neutralen AH schaffen, ihn dort mit etwas Gold ausstatten und anschließend im gegnerischen AH das Rezept für 20 Silber abgreifen. Wieder ins neutrale AH und dort das Rezept zum Mainchar schicken.

Naja, wer nicht kreativ ist, der zahlt halt 5000G im AH für ein Kochrezept....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2009)

Änderung mit Patch 3.1
Kochen
Grub verkauft das Rezept für Grubenratteneintopf nun an Spieler, die die Quest abgeschlossen haben.
Ausgrabungsleiter Khazgorm, der sich in Bael Modan im südlichen Bachland befindet, verkauft das Rezept für Grubenratteneintopf nun an die Allianz.

Somit ist wohl allen geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madders (24. Februar 2009)

Gibts für die Hordler dann die "Quest-only" Rezepte dann auch irgendwo zu kaufen? Also die 

Rezept: Schmackhaftes Löwensteak

und

Rezept: Spinnenkebab der Kaldorei

und

Rezept: Geröstete Mondweidenlenden


----------



## shikki (24. Februar 2009)

@lootelf
wenn du der meinung bist, dass ich ein mimimi-mensch bin, nur weil ich keine extra zeit für ein rezept investieren möchte, bitte. jedem steht seine meinung zu.

im übrigen möchte ich denjenigen sehen, der 5000g für ein questrezept ausgibt. 
mir kann es inzwischen egal sein, da ich das rezept durch eine freundin kostenlos erhalten habe.

@implementierung des grubenratteneintopfes 
bleibt zu hoffen, dass es in naher zukunft für hordler auch das eine oder andere allianzquestrezept käuflich zu erwerben gibt.


----------



## Ollimua (28. Februar 2009)

Madders schrieb:


> Gibts für die Hordler dann die "Quest-only" Rezepte dann auch irgendwo zu kaufen? Also die
> 
> Rezept: Schmackhaftes Löwensteak
> 
> ...



Nein, die bleiben Ally-only. Auktionshaus, oder befreundeten Ally Spieler auf dem Server haben, hilft dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luzifeer (11. März 2009)

Also ich weiß nicht mehr weiter. Haben wenn ich mir die Ally Rezepte hole genau 158 Rezepte.
Was fehlt ist der Disteltee (den ich nicht bekommen kann da Magier) und das epische aus AQ.

Welche fehlen mir. Habe Ackis Recipe List drauf und der sagt bis auf die beiden habe ich alles??


----------



## Jägerlatein (12. März 2009)

Guten Morgen,
@Luzifeer, da ich ja seinerzeit den Thread eröffnet habe und den Titel mittlerweile habe
einige Tipps, da eine Ferndisgnose schlecht möglich ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also z.z. gibt es definitiv 160 Rezepte + Schurkenrezept + AQ-Rezept.
Ich gehe davon aus das du Horde bist, und schau dir mal den Thread über dir an da dort 
einige q-only Rezepte der Ally stehen. die du nur über Twink oder AH erhältst. Wenn ich mich irre,
soll es mit 3.1. einige Q-Rezepte, zumindest den Grubenratteneintopf der Horde, zu kaufen geben.
Schau notfalls nochmal, ob du kungaloosh hast, da man dafür ja eine Q-Reihe braucht.
Ansonsten habe ich mir die Rezepte aus buffed ausgedruckt und Stück für Stück mit meinen 
verglichen, ist galube ich die einfachste Methode, mal ne Stunde opfern ;-).
Hoffe , konnte ein wenig helfen.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Luzifeer (12. März 2009)

Jo bin Horde und habe bis auf den Disteltee und dem AQ Rezept alles. Ich komme auf 158 wobei wenn ich meine Rezepte durchzähle habe ich 159.

Mein Ackis Recipe List Addon sagt dasselbe 159 von 161 Rezepten. Ich weiss nicht welches das 1 fehlende Rezept lt. buffed sein soll. Die Cranberries sind ja keins meines wissens.

Habe den Golddorntee, das Kunga und den Grubenratteneintopf.
Keine Ahnung aber habe eh GM mal angeschrieben und warte auf 3.1 da kommen ja neue Rezepte und dann habe ich den Erfolg.


----------



## Berelain (12. März 2009)

Was hier noch gar nicht erwähnt wurde ist das Rezept für "Pikantes Deviat Supreme".

Ist zwar ein Worlddrop aber doch recht häufig im AH für einen noch recht humanen Preis zu finden.


----------



## Luzifeer (12. März 2009)

Berelain schrieb:


> Was hier noch gar nicht erwähnt wurde ist das Rezept für "Pikantes Deviat Supreme".
> 
> Ist zwar ein Worlddrop aber doch recht häufig im AH für einen noch recht humanen Preis zu finden.




Ja das habe ich auch. Genauso Schokokuchen und Sturmkotletts und was es sonst so allesgibt.
Das Addon welches aktuelle ist sagt mir ja auch das es nur 161 Rezepte gibt.


----------



## tm.bb (16. März 2009)

Ich bin Alli, und für mich gibt es zur Zeit 163 Kochrepte.
Mir fehlen nämlich noch die abgefahrenen Chimärakoteletts, der Grubenratteneintopf und der Disteltee. der ganze Rest ergibt dann die 160 für den Erfolg (den ich habe).
Siehe auch mindestens ein weiterer Thread zum gleichen Thema


----------



## Ollimua (23. März 2009)

Ich hatte nach meinem 160er Erfolg noch 2 Rezepte dazubekommen. Also komme ich auf 162 Rezepte. (Hätte ich mal nicht jeweils 700G für die Allyteile ausgeben müssen). Und ich bin kein Schurke, hab also nicht das Disteltee Rezept. Ich emine auch gehört zu haben, dass das Lagerfeuer auch dazuzählt.


----------



## eNBeWe (25. März 2009)

Ein hilfreiches Addon für die Suche ist "Ackis Recipe List". Das scannt das Handwerksfenster und sagt dann, was noch fehlt.
Ich habe jetzt die 160 Rezepte zusammen, nachdem ich mir das AQ-Rezept erfarmt habe. Allerdings habe ich dafür das Pikante Deviat Supreme nicht. 

Mir fehlen nur noch Deviat und Disteltee, somit würde ich sagen es sind zur Zeit 162 Rezepte verfügbar, wobei 1 natürlich Schurke-only ist.


----------



## Súnzerò (10. Dezember 2009)

der beste Trick ist Blasccrafter installieren... damit hab ich heut das Archivment vollendet. Besonders Henry Stern in den Klingenhügel im Südlichen Brachland hat mir sehr geholfen, er gab mir das letzte Rezept

Mein Char ist Oldschool daher kein Plan ob ich da Rezepte bei habe die nicht so einfach zu bekommen sind, könnt ihr ja hier bei Buffed einsehen. 


LG Sun und Viel Erfolg


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Dezember 2009)

Dir ist schon klar das der Beitrag 9 Monate alt ist?

Aber mittlerweile ist das eh kein Problem mehr. Zumindest wer das kürzlich zwei Wochen andauernde Event mitgemacht hat. Da gab es 4 neue Rezepte, sodas man ohne die speziellen Droprezepte auch die 160 ohne Probleme erreicht.


----------



## Sano (16. Dezember 2009)

Jägerlatein schrieb:


> Jupp, natürlich Disteltee^^, was die Sache an sich aber auch nicht einfacher macht. Denke einzige Möglichkeit, zumindest für mich wäre, den Grubenratteneintopf der ja eine Horden-Questbelohnung ist, im AH zu suchen oder nen kleinen
> Hordler zu machen. Ansonsten Dank für Eure Hinweise.
> 
> Jägerlatein




Den Grubenratteneintopf kann man nun auch als 
Alli (nach ner Quest ?) von nem Zwerg im Brachland lernen.

mfg

PS:
omfg. jezt sehe ich auch das der FRED schon uralt ist.
Bitte nutzt die SuFu ABER wenn der Thread euch nichts 
bringt dann macht nen NEUEN.

MfG


----------

